#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Técnico para provedor Internet em Curitiba

## DaspreLinks

VAGA PARA PROFISSIONAL DE PROVEDOR INTERNET - REDES< INSTALAÇÂO CABEADA E RADIO<OPERAÇÂO

TRABALHARÁ DESDE LINHA MIKROTIK À CAMBIUM E FREQUENCIA FECHADA. TAMBÉM COM REDES FIBRA. 



Experiência em provedor: rádio enlaces, instalações de clientes, Rb, controle de banda, ativação de clientes, instalação de rádios em antenas, etc: Os aspectos técnicos-operacionais de um provedor em seu dia a dia. Conhecimentos operacionais de redes
Conhecimento em operação cabeada (fibra e UTP). 

Vontade de crescer: garra, força de vontade, ter a convicção de que* se alguém pode fazer algo, você também pode!* Porém , sem esquecer a humildade e mantendo relacionamento positivo com colegas, clientes, fornecedores. Muito apoio para ter materiais de qualidade adequada a cada projeto, cursos, eventos, enfim todas as formas de permanecer pelo menos um passo à frente no setor.

*Oportunidade: neste trabalho vc terá a oportunidade de ser ouvido, participar ativamente das decisões operacionais, crescer dentro da empresa e com a empresa. Motivamos a conhecer mais, participar de treinamentos, etc.*

Pessoa antenada em realizar o melhor possível para cada situação. Aqui procuramos trabalhar sempre de forma inovadora, objetivando o melhor para nosso cliente e rentabilização da empresa.

*Se você é tem convicção que pode ser um profissional de INTERNET capaz de inovar, de se aprimorar, implementar qualidade, ser altamente produtivo e que se alguém pode resolver uma questão técnica , você também pode, esta vaga é para você.*


Vontade de crescer: garra, força de vontade,. Muito apoio para ter materiais de qualidade adequada a cada projeto, cursos, eventos, *enfim todas as formas de permanecer pelo menos um passo à frente no setor.

Missão da empresa: Disponibilizar a melhor qualidade de INTERNET a seus clientes.*

Oportunidade: neste trabalho vc terá a oportunidade de ser ouvido, participar ativamente das decisões operacionais, crescer dentro da empresa e com a empresa.

Pessoa antenada em realizar o melhor possível para cada situação. *A empresa trabalha sempre de forma inovadora, objetivando o melhor para nosso cliente e rentabilização da empresa.*

Se você é tem convicção que pode ser um profissional de INTERNET capaz de inovar, de se aprimorar, implementar qualidade, ser altamente produtivo
esta vaga é a sua oportunidade.

Currículos: envie completos, com sua experiência, local de residência, idade, cursos, o que vc está apto a fazer .

Nosso parceiro abre vagas para quem quer fazer acontecer, de verdade.. 

Interessado? O currículo vc manda para nós: [email protected]

----------


## marcellognu

I. Identificação

Endereço: Rua Padre Alvim Barroso, 114.

Bairro: Panorama.

Cidade: Barbacena - M.G	- CEP:. 36202-474

Celular: (032) 9-9988-9990

Email : [email protected]

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

II. Grau de Instrução:

-	Técnico em Informática - Instituto Federal Sudeste de Minas Gerais – IFET 2004.

-	Mikrotik Router - OS – MTCNA, MTCRE, MTCWE, MTCTCE, MTCUME e MTCINE – 2008.

-	IPv6 NIC.br – 2011 - PUC- RIO.

-	Carteira Nacional de habilitação – B – experiência: 4 anos


III.	Experiência Profissional:

●	Sócio e Gerente – Drogaria Local – ME – 2016/2017

●	Sócio e Gerente - Webbq Comunicações - LTDA 2012/2016.

●	Gerente Técnico - NetRosas C&S em Inormática - LTDA - 2006/2011.

●	Técnico em Informática – Prefeitura Municipal de Barbacena 2002/2006.

●	Braz Pereira e Filhos, LTDA – 1995 / 2006.

IV. Desenvolvimento Profissional:


-Gerente em redes, de pessoal, desenvolvimento, financeiro, Técnico e Analista, conto com uma experiência administrativa de 5 anos a qual foi adquirida com a fundação, administração e gerência das empresas Drogaria Local – ME e Webbq Comunicações - LTDA, esta empresa a qual começou do “zero” e se posicionou como a melhor nas cidades de Barroso e distrito de Campolide, e que por sua vez foi vendida para MG Conecta de São João Del Rei. Conto com mais de 20 anos de experiência e domínio em administração e gerência de pessoal, atendimento ao cliente pelos diversos meios de comunicação incluindo a internet. Facilidade em trabalhar ou liderar trabalhos em equipe.
Tenho flexibilidade em horários, pois trabalhei por 15 anos em período noturno e escala como recepcionista.

----------


## FernandoB

Boa tarde amigo.

Se tiver interesse me coloco a disposição para negociação.

Atualmente trabalho no Mato Grosso, tenho mais de 10 anos de experiência no ramo se tiver interesse podemos conversar pelo meu whatsapp 65 99694-8460.

Dificilmente irá encontrar alguém melhor capacitado, me coloco a disposição para comprovar minhas referências.

----------

